# Surf Fishing Dominican Republic.



## johnpaul (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi all, i was wondering if you guys could get me some ideas for bait to use while surf fishing in the Dominican Republic. I mostly fish at night in Juan Dolio, at the east part of the island. Our water are inhabited by reef groupers, grunters, jack crevelles, pompano, barracuda, kingfish and many other kind of species. i fish from the shore targeting a canal betewen two coral reef formation in probaly 40 feet of water with a 15 feet okuma tundra. i havent had much luck, but i know there are many fish there bc i go spearfishing all the time and i see them all around the reef. We have sand flees, live/dead squid, live/dead octupus, live/dead sardine,live/dead mullets, live/dead ballahoo avalaible right from the beach , but they dont seem to generate a lot of interest with the fishes. So... my question is what kind of rig should i use if fishing for a bigger species, like a kingfish or a barracuda, and what bait would you recomend the most? also, any suggestion o ideas for catching fish in general you might have would be greatly appreciated. Saludos from the Dominican Republic!


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

I was fishing a few years ago in the Florida Keys. We weren't catching anything, on any type of bait. So, finally, we asked around a bit, and someone recommended that we try using live shrimp. BOOM! The fishing turned around immediately. I would suggest trying live shrimp, you probably won't do much with the Cuda's or Kingfish, but the rest may like them. I caught lots of snapper, and even tied on to a Tarpon that quickly snapped my line. Had the best luck when I baited up with no weights on the line, however, in 40 feet of water you may have to use some. For the Barracuda, try surgical tube lures. A very good fisherman once recommended them to me. They are easy to make with the right supplies, you can find the info all over the web on what you need, or, it shouldn't be hard to find them for sale if you don't feel like making them. Of course, you will probably have the best luck with them during the day, but they create an irresistable action to a Barracuda. You have to reel them in fast, and I'm talking burning them across the water, but they create an optical illusion and appear to the Barracuda to be a fleeing Ballyhoo. You will see for yourself what I mean about the illusion if you try one. Hope you have better luck, and I hope this limited information helps a bit. It helped me out.


----------



## johnpaul (Oct 5, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks for the advice, will try tomorrow and will post if the catch is good!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

for the cudas and kings topwater poppers and pencils will work as well


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

chris storrs said:


> for the cudas and kings topwater poppers and pencils will work as well


Welcome, and just add if a cuda hits your topwater popper be prepared to have it utterly destroyed by about the 2nd or 3rd fish that hits it unless you have a very stout lure.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Alexy said:


> Welcome, and just add if a cuda hits your topwater popper be prepared to have it utterly destroyed by about the 2nd or 3rd fish that hits it unless you have a very stout lure.


haha buy cheap, replace the hooks and split rings with better ones, and good to go


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Refitting some of the bass pro lazer eyes is cheap and effective, also try a jackson rig for the kings


----------



## johnpaul (Oct 5, 2012)

*Update*

Went fishing last night and caught several medium snappers (1 pounders) and overall the fishing conditions where dismall, heavy surf, lots of breeze, and a little rain, but i did have some luck using live shrimp (thanks aj35) , and some salted sardines strips ( got the recipe from the bible, great stuff there btw) . No cudas or kingfish, but i hope next time they are less shy. Thanks all again for the suggestions, will try them all when the sea settles down a bit.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

chris storrs said:


> haha buy cheap, replace the hooks and split rings with better ones, and good to go


With you on that one. I like to pull the rear treble hook and put a long shank single back there anyway.


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

Glad that the live shrimp helped out some. Hopefully your luck keeps getting better.:fishing:


----------



## pecaofrito (Oct 23, 2013)

Anytime you fish in the juan dolio/guayacenes area make sure you use basic surf rigs. Using either bank sinkers or sliding egg sinkers. I highly recomend using live or dead bait (sardines,mullet,ballyhoo,squid or crab! I have caught numerous permit,jacks,tarpon,cubera snappers and yellowtail snappers from that area,also a few nurse and reef sharks have been caught. When the wind is right feel free to use a kite or balloon to get the bait way back for a chance to hook a large mahi,kingfish or wahoo!


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Shrimp is just one of those baits that dam near everything will readily take. For those big fish I'd try live bait under a balloon float or something... not sure how you'll get it out into the deeper water, but should work lol


----------

